# Hey aden



## ShaneO))) (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you might enjoy this. Zombi's new LP spirit animal. Two guys playing prog the way it should be played.

http://www.Spirit-Animal.info


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2009)

Very cool music. Easy add to my "buy" list. 

*runs off to check out their other albums*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you ever heard of the PM system?!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 20, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Have you ever heard of the PM system?!



Funny guy you are. Yes i have, but now the link is available to everyone. I love it when people get all worked up about forum rules. its just an internet forum guy, don't have a stroke. I'll use the PM system next time.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Have you ever heard of the PM system?!



Did this really put so much of a dent in your valuable time? _Really_?


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Did this really put so much of a dent in your valuable time? _Really_?


yea, though i have all the time in the world, this thread is still failure. like if any of the two this thread was used for responded; it would be an even bigger waste of forum space


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

WTF IS THIS.  WHY DOES ADEN GET SPECIAL DOWNLOAD LINKS.

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 22, 2009)

Cause he's a fox.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> yea, though i have all the time in the world, this thread is still failure. like if any of the two this thread was used for responded; it would be an even bigger waste of forum space



Cry about it?



Takumi_L said:


> WTF IS THIS.  WHY DOES ADEN GET SPECIAL DOWNLOAD LINKS.
> 
> BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Because he has superior taste in music.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> yea, though i have all the time in the world, this thread is still failure. like if any of the two this thread was used for responded; it would be an even bigger waste of forum space



In this post: I waste more bandwidth.



ShaneO))) said:


> Because he has superior taste in music.



\m/


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

ShaneO))) said:


> Cry about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has superior taste in music.




Not really =V


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Not really =V



:C

\Oh look, more bandwidth going out the window.
\\Fly, pretty bandwidth. Fly far away.
\\\Listening to the CD again. It's better the second time around.


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> :C
> 
> \Oh look, more bandwidth going out the window.
> \\Fly, pretty bandwidth. Fly far away.
> \\\Listening to the CD again. It's better the second time around.



I didn't say yours was worse D:

Really....you can't compare taste between yours and mine.  4.4


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 23, 2009)

yea i cried


----------

